
Filigrams: A New Type of Pretty Picture (2000) - vmorgulis
http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/filigram/
======
alvin0
looks similar visually to "Patterns in modular Arithmetic" not sure if they
are mathematically same though.

[http://maxwelldemon.com/2011/11/20/22-1-patterns-in-
modular-...](http://maxwelldemon.com/2011/11/20/22-1-patterns-in-modular-
arithmetic/)

